# Looking for SQL subwoofer req's



## lowdollar (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking for SQL subwoofer req's 

Pref to good ole American made subs as they seem pretty easy to swap out parts, get reconed, etc 

Looking in the area of 1k for daily driving 

1.5-2.5cf ported enclosure 

and pref to having coils i can run it at 1ohm maybe 2ohm (none of that 4ohm garbage...)


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

When you say 1k, is that your budget or around the max wattage you're looking for?

Few names that pop up in my mind are

Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs and Sundown

Might be able to find deals in your area on craigslist too.

peace...

Ro


----------



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

Sound Solutions Audio fits that criteria perfect if it's in your price range. SSA Icon 10"=$265 12"=$275


----------



## lowdollar (Nov 22, 2009)

RoRo said:


> When you say 1k, is that your budget or around the max wattage you're looking for?
> 
> Few names that pop up in my mind are
> 
> ...


1k watts rms 

I already have an custom RE SE 12 but looking for something a little higher powered and better SQ

i know those companies but they make alot of subs - some SPL, some ???, some SQL 

I need actual model reqs not companies that make them


----------



## BigMoneyTT (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never used it personally, but I've heard great things about the Fi Q line. 
I also own a pair of Sundown SA12s that get loud and sound great doing it. I would highly recommend a pair of those for 1k any day.


----------



## abxx49 (Nov 17, 2008)

BigMoneyTT said:


> I've never used it personally, but I've heard great things about the Fi Q line.
> I also own a pair of Sundown SA12s that get loud and sound great doing it. I would highly recommend a pair of those for 1k any day.


After owning both a Q and an Icon, I preferred the sound Icon.


----------

